# err2 message w/ '01 pathy 6 cd in-dash



## boneycat (Aug 18, 2004)

I got this err2 message today in my 6 cd in-dash player. It won't do anything except make noise followed by the error message (not load, eject, play, nothing) I have used all types of cd's before including cd-r's w/o a single problem, so I'm sure this isn't the cause. Am I to assume that it is dead? I found out that the cd player is a clarion (wtf?!) and not a bose. It's not under warranty anymore so I'm debating about whether or not to buy an aftermarket. Problem is the wife likes using the audio controls on the steering wheel, so an aftermarket would kill that. Also will an aftermarket hu effect the bose speakers? I understand that each speaker has a small amp attached to them? Will it be able to power all six speakers? Any insight would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

you can buy an interface for aftermarket Head Units that will still let you use the steering wheel controls. Sorry to say, but your gonna have to get all new speakers if you do in fact have the bose system.


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

You can just go to the yard and pick up a used oem deck if the oem really tickles your fancy


----------



## Loaf (Jan 3, 2004)

Hey Guys trying to bring back an older thread.

Why is that that you need new speakers also.. Confused..

I just got the same error code on my CD 6-disk player.. and trying to guage my options..

Thanks


----------



## Nkima (Jan 21, 2005)

One or more CDs are out of place, jamming the device. Don't pay someone to fix that. Pull the unit out yourself (http://www.carstereohelp.com/stereoremovalNispthfndr03StrR.htm.htm), turn it upside down, push all the buttons, whack it a few times, and do what you have to until it starts spitting out CDs. Primitive, but effective for me. Don't go with the aftermarkets and adapters, as they are not worth the time, money or aggravation.


----------

